# Found this on ebay. Pheonix Gold Reactor Special Edition



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Phoenix Gold Amplifier | eBay


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Man I've always wanted one of those. I'm just a fan of big amps that can run an entire system. Especially, GOOD amps that can run an entire system.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, its especially nice because that limited edition EQ comes with it too. One of 500 amp, and one of 250 EQ. That amp is a ZX450 and a ZX500 in one. I believe they made a ZX950 that is the same thing, just not with the "Nuclear Reactor" themed case.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

nice little over priced and the caps need to be changed if used
I would think 600-800 a better price


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

If it's never been powered up, and the caps aren't leaking, would they still need replacement?


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes they leak just from age that is the sad part of it


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Why would they make only 250 eq's but 500 amps? What if every amp owner wanted an eq? Supply and demand I guess, plus it's a good way to raise prices over the hype of limited quantity.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

ya they sold a lot less eq vs amps but it to bad this style all rust under the clear coating


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

what I would also do is ask for close up of the board to make sure if the caps are leaking it is not eating the gold plating this can happen and if you really want the unit I would hate for you to buy it at a prime.


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

What is special about the eq? I have a brand new EQ232Ti exactly like that one. No difference. I don't see anything different on that one.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

MAIDEN69 said:


> What is special about the eq? I have a brand new EQ232Ti exactly like that one. No difference. I don't see anything different on that one.


It matches the amp, and is numbered 1 of 250 in a limited series. Mechanically it's probably just like yours.


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

That's kinda lame. Should have the Reactor graphics on it at least. That was one of those amps that just made me drool. Always wished I had one. My Titanium 500.4 still does it for me as well. Wish I had a few of the Titanium amps.


----------

